# PHTLS passing score



## dschambers3 (May 20, 2008)

What is the passing score for the PHTLS test?  I was told 84% but I have heard low numbers as well. Thanks. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## newtonfb19 (May 21, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is standard throughout all PHTLS classes but the PHTLS class I will soon be taking requires a 75% to pass.


----------



## fma08 (May 22, 2008)

the one i took was a 50 question test and a score of 38 was needed to pass (76%).


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2008)

The PHTLS test requires a 84% pass rate and satisfactory upon skill station test. *Hint" pre and post are the same....

R/r 911


----------



## dschambers3 (May 23, 2008)

thanks Rid nobody said what the pre-score needed to be and I heard all diffirent scores. Instructor said 84 for post. Do you only get one attempt?  I am worried I didn't do well enough.


----------

